# coloring epoxy



## skeenum (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a need to color 5 minute epoxy to fill in some inlay. I have used epoxy before but I have never colored it. Do you use special paint? Do you mix the color in with the resin and then add the hardener or do you mix the hardener/resin/color all at the same time? 
I assume that you can use as much paint as needed to get the shade/tint that you want, correct?
Any limitations as to colors/amounts?

I appreciate any help/advice any of you are willing to give me. Thanks in advance,

Stan


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have used Testor's "model makers" enamel black with epoxy without issue. I use it SPARINGLY as I only want to keep the tube from showing through acrylic. 

Others here have had some issues with the acrylic paints. I mix my part A and B epoxy, then add the color to the final mix. Again, this has worked for me, YMMV.


----------



## JimMc7 (Mar 31, 2010)

I've used a drop of Mixol to color epoxy when gluing translucent tubes -- worked well for me.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 31, 2010)

If you're not familiar with it, Google "PearlEx".

I've used PearlEX powders with epoxies and they really add a little pizass to the pen, bowl or whatever I am making.

I've never had a problem with the powder interfering with the glue since it just takes a little to get a nice effect.


----------



## Lawrence Witter (Mar 31, 2010)

Only need to color epoxy once so I don't have any real experience but thought you might try food coloring, worked for me.

Regards,

Larry


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 31, 2010)

I've mixed Testor's in various colors with 5 min epoxy... I just mix it all at once and get it in place... I've found that 5 minute epoxy has a work time that ranges from 1 to 6 or 7 minutes... depending on the hardener... (I just eyeball the mixture so sometimes I get too much, some times not quite enough.)


----------



## Hogdriver (Apr 1, 2010)

If you are looking for black tint, here's a tip to try: put a spoon over a candle and let the spoon build up some black carbon soot. For me, the soot would brush right off the spoon. A little goes a long way to create black epoxy and the price is right.  I can't take credit for the idea, but I've used it successfully.

-HD


----------



## pensbydesign (Apr 1, 2010)

i found mixal work very well i mix it with a and b at the same time a little will go a long way.


----------



## fernhills (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi, i use PearlEx. I have used it as a inlay in pendants to get multiple colors in a sequence around the pendant. It works well.  Carl


----------



## Ted1 (Apr 1, 2010)

*+1 for Testors enamel*

Testors is the best that I've used. I tried the McCormic food coloring for 5 min for epoxy heads on flies and it seems to flake easily. I used the food coloring gel for cake icing, same thing. Testors works well for 5 min, but best for slow setting (I used Threadmaster Lite for rodbuilding) Just dab the end of a toothpick and use that to stir the epoxy, but mix the 5 min before doing this. I'll be trying some marbling on a few dull-looking blanks with my marbling method. Worked pretty good on rods. Oh yeah, DON'T use alot. Just enough to get the shade you want, and don't be afraid to mix alot more than you need. I'll put on a coat of CA before trying to marble. It does not work well unless there is a uniform base.


----------



## skeenum (Apr 1, 2010)

Thank each of you for taking time to answer my question with your method of coloring epoxy. I have several things I can try. I will probably start with Testors since I have a source close by.

Thanks again,

Stan


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 1, 2010)

skeenum said:


> Thank each of you for taking time to answer my question with your method of coloring epoxy. I have several things I can try. I will probably start with Testors since I have a source close by.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Stan


 Just FYI, most Michaels and Hobby Lobby stores carry pigments such as PearlEx, usually in small containers.


----------



## skeenum (Apr 1, 2010)

George,

I was not aware that Hobby Lobby carried the "Pearlex" materials. I will check at our local store.

Thanks,


----------

